# Blue Buffalo small Breed puppy food



## m_shuman (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello we are getting our little fluff next weekend when he turns 12 weeks old. The Breeder we are getting him from currently has him on Eukanuba puppy for small breeds. I am having a very hard time finding Eukanuba where we live. However there is a specialty dog food store close to my hubbies office. When I stopped in there today and talked to her about food she suggested Blue Buffalo small breed puppy chow. Has anyone used this brand? I have a friend who uses Blue Buffalo with her dog and she loves it.

Also what is the best way to transition him to his new food. I know the slower the better but how should I mix it and over how many days?

Thanks in advance for all of the help!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I transitioned my Bella to Blue Buffalo from what the breeder was feeding her when I first brought her home. I did the transition over a week or so and I really only started out with adding just a few of the kibble the first day and then a little more each day. I was very happy with the Blue Buffalo grain free but I ended up switching to Fromm grain free at about age one because she still had some tear staining. It has cleared up and she loves the Fromm. The kibble is just the right size for little dogs and I like the variety of flavors. We don't have anywhere here to buy really good quality dog food so I order from chewy.com. The shipping is super fast and the customer service, in my experience, has been excellent.


----------



## sunngurrl (Jul 2, 2010)

I currently use BB grain free kibble and can food. I haven't had any problems and my little one seems to really like it. I looked at Fromm since a lot of people recommend it but I felt it had too much protein and decided to stay with BB.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

